# The "MAMANGAVA"by Brazilviking



## Brazilviking (Jun 10, 2013)

*File Name*: The "MAMANGAVA"by Brazilviking

*File Submitter*: Brazilviking</p >

*File Submitted*: 22 Nov 2014

*File Category*: Slingshots

Hammergrip OTT shooter, very nice to shoot and easy to build. Enjoy!

Click here to download this file


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

That's a fine lookin' sling, man...I really dig the grains on her! Very well done!


----------



## TheNewSlingshotGuy (Oct 11, 2014)

ATTENTION ADMIN! I tried downloading the file, but it said " Internal error. Please contact an administrator". Plz help! I want this file!


----------



## squirrel squasher (May 17, 2013)

Here is what I did with this templete.


----------



## squirrel squasher (May 17, 2013)

Here is what I did with this templete.


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

squirrel squasher said:


> Here is what I did with this templete.


did you make this today?


----------

